# Everything happens for a reason?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Woke up at 4am this morning and I’ve been suffering with bad eye allergies so I reached for my antihistamine drops and they had fallen off the bedside. I reached around for them in the dark but that didn’t do much good so I whipped out the cell phone flashlight and went full on CSI Miami all over the place looking for them. Finally did find them and that was that…

unbeknownst to me while I was fumbling with my phone I auto dialed my parents. My Mom got up to go to the kitchen and get a glass of water from the fridge and while walking back to the bedroom heard the sound of water gushing. She called out for my Dad who shot out of bed and across the house like some kind of half nekked version of The Flash and upon opening the door to the hot water heater room realized it had sprung a leak. By the amount of water on the floor it had to have happened only minutes prior. The way it was leaking had they slept through it the whole house would have been flooded by the morning.
My buttdial had saved the day apparently. Lol
It gets a bit better though. My dad’s recently retired and going through that crazy phase where he doesn’t know what to do with himself. So he goes out to the local hardware store (Salmons) and gets a new hot water heater. While he’s there the manager, who my Dad has had some friendly dealings with in the past, offers him a job! Trust me, my dad needed something or my parents relationship might have broken apart (Longer story I don’t need to get into).
I know this is totally unrelated to slingshots in any way but it was just something that happened this morning just kind of stopped and made me look at the oddness of it all. Take what you will from it, but I thought it was kind of weird and got a kick out of it. And a burning…from the antihistamines…but I’d say it was worth it.😝 ☺☺


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know what you mean . I too have had such good fortune .


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

And …

…. To commemorate your parents good fortune, your brilliant butt-dial, save, and your dad’s new job; you bought that new slingshot that you were thinking about for the past week.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> And …
> 
> …. To commemorate your parents good fortune, your brilliant butt-dial, save, and your dad’s new job; you bought that new slingshot that you were thinking about for the past week.


haha! Well I was able to get a couple nice ones off of SteveJ. So yes indeed lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> haha! Well I was able to get a couple nice ones off of SteveJ. So yes indeed lol


Well, I’ll say this. I bought a couple nice slingshots. The rest of it I had nothing to do with lol. I am thankful though!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

There are things in this universe at work stronger than we know


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I was wondering if it would be possible to borrow your cell phone for a week or so?


----------

